# Boiga dendrophila breeders please!



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

as title, preferably male. would post in the classifieds but im not allowed :bash:

if anyone knows of anyone with available babies please get in touch! Not bothered on price or distance, im after any subspecies apart from B.d.gemmicincta


emily: victory:


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Any reason why you can't put a wanted ad in the snake classified page?
They are not DWA so there is no problem in posting a wanted advert.
There are only a small number of people breeding these. It may be worth speaking to Crystal Palace, they don't breed them, but thet do sometimes have them in (including denrophila denrophila).


----------



## snakesandscales (Oct 6, 2009)

ian14 said:


> Any reason why you can't put a wanted ad in the snake classified page?
> They are not DWA so there is no problem in posting a wanted advert.
> There are only a small number of people breeding these. It may be worth speaking to Crystal Palace, they don't breed them, but thet do sometimes have them in (including denrophila denrophila).


It was posted there too and the snake section. I remember reading this thread there. Someone suggested she put it here because even though they are no longer DWA, some DWA guys probably still keep them or know of people who do.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Houtens this weekend. There will without doubt be Boiga there, mangroves included.


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

I know a guy that is going to Houten that has a pair for sale, he will be in the venomous room, if you want to get in contact with him PM me.


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

sadly im not going to Houten


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

You do realise how nutty boiga are and there literally hook only to me there more physco than anny adder ive ever seen and id rather free handle one of them. FWC seem alot more chilled and reluctant to bite that said if u want something completely nuts Ptyas Carinatus is wat im after currently


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

yeah i do realise that, and the potential damage they can inflict but thats what makes them even better for me, theyve got the amazing markings and intimidating look with the personality to match. Ive been speaking to an experienced keeper though so im all sorted now, big thanks to him if hes reading this!


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

if u want something big and aggressive Ptyas Carinatus there about twice size of boiga and make boiga look like puppy dogs probably the most borderline non DWA in my eyes but i want one love the fact they never back down and have been known to chase keepers lol


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

nah, its not about how aggressive they are or how big they are, its just something about dendrophila i love, always have always will, it put me off abit when i found out they were rear fanged but i still love them!

if youre looking for a carinatus speak to dan on here, he use to be reticulatus. apparently he has something to do with them im not too sure, looked it up on another thread
Ratsnake Foundation
http://ratsnakefoundation.org/old_forum/userinfo.php?uid=45


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

i think im pretty much in it for the long hall to find a Ptyas Carinatus though there rare as rocking horse shite


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

yeah, speak to dan, hes involved with them i think, not too sure i saw it on another thread


----------

